# Strange orange on my cockatiel's beak ..



## ArdentC97 (Aug 3, 2020)

I found this strange thing on my cockatiel's beak. It's not stuck food, I tried gently rubbing it with water. What do I do? Is a vet visit necessary? She is 6 weeks old.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm not sure what it is. Just keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't get worse. The beak grows all the time to compensate for wear at the tip, so this will go away eventually.


----------

